# Receiver Cooling



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

What's the best way to cool down my receiver? Running an Onkyo tx-nr929 that doesn't like turning it's fans on and tends to operate in the "fry an egg on top of me" range. When it gets that hot, I am already getting HDMI handshake issues. 

My workaround has been to deploy a 14" oscillating fan blowing over the unit. With that running, all the clicking stops and it is totally cool to the touch. I want to keep it that way, even if Onkyo's "engineers" don't agree...

I have all my gear just sitting on a shelf. Looking for cooling ideas that look and sound better than a huge fan in front of my equipment. Do I need to get an actual rack for this??? 

Totally frustrated that Onkyo knows about this, denies the problem, and won't issue a simple firmware upgrade to widen the built-in fan operating temperature range settings. I give up in them. Will she'll out cash and fix it myself while their fans sit idle....


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

Might have a look at quiet computer fans *like this. * 

*More here.*

When shopping fans, look for 140mm or larger, highest CFM and the lowest noise. You don't need to move a lot of air to accomplish decent cooling. Larger fans can run slower and quieter. You'll need a stand-alone 12V wall-blob power supply. If you get one with several switched output voltages you'll have a semblance of speed control.

However, any AVR that runs that hot is badly designed and should be replaced with something else, preferably non-Onkyo, before it does something bad to you. Like burn money in repairs. Good AVRs run cool enough without fans, either internal or added on, cooled by convection alone. Fans shouldn't be required unless you enclose them in a cabinet with poor ventilation.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I run a single 120mm clear fan placed right on the top rear right hand side and never had any issues with my 805 getting even warm to the touch. Even without the fan it never gets that hot (the 805 was said to be the worst for getting super hot). What speakers are you using? 
The fan I have has a 3 speed selector and I keep in on the medium speed.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Something like this might work also....http://www.walmart.com/ip/Gear-Head...bucket_id=irsbucketdefault&findingMethod=p13n


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

If you get a rack and the proper vent/fan configuration, you'll have the best shot at controlling temp. 

You'll want your total fans' CFM to equal or exceed the rack's volume. Ideally double it or better. Dress your cables properly to encourage airflow and you should be good to go.


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

I installed this kit in my gear cabinet and it's been working very nice. It's not a cheap solution but it works for me. The positive side, it will turn on only according to the programmed on/off temperature set points, but when is running is quiet enough, even the receiver itself or the projector are louder. The negative, as I already said is the price.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0054LENA8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## dan711 (Nov 10, 2009)

I use a thermal controller that kicks on two 120mm quiet fans placed on top of my Onkyo NR1010 when the temp in my entertainment center reaches a certain degree.

http://www.coolerguys.com/


----------

